# Warm Up Regulator Specifications



## Southcross (Jul 2, 2004)

There are three main types of WURs: Basic (no air ports), Altitude compensation (has a single LARGE port on the face), and Boost Sensing (has vacuum ports located on the side).
Are there any spec's available on the latter two? Especially the boost sensing, I get tons of questions about them but I never seen anything definitive about them.


----------



## superl8 (Dec 31, 2002)

*Re: Warm Up Regulator Specifications (Southcross)*

The mother load... tons of pics. If you pull one apart you'll figure it out pretty quick
http://specialtauto.com/warm-up-regulators.html
& my page http://www3.telus.net/public/adrian06/car.html


----------

